# Obi will be 15 wks this sat. (Pic heavy)



## furbabymama (Sep 29, 2013)

Awe my Obi is so smart! He can sit, lay,leave it, stay and ring the bell to go potty. He is getting so big. Thought I'd share some more pics! 







































































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Omg...he is super cute!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh my he's adorable!! He doesn't even look real!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Wow what a looker!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Awwwww. thank you for posting pictures of your adorable baby. It gave me a rush of delightful pheromones. He is a doll and so smart...wait he is a Malt, of course he is gorgeous and smart...and good, and sweet.


----------



## mylilbiscuit (Nov 1, 2012)

OMG!! he's adorable!! :wub: He does look like a doll


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

melt my heart, Obi is just the cutest little guy and soooooo smart tooo.
looking at his pictures is really giving me puppy fever, puppy breath is the best:tender::smootch::heart:


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Oh my goodness, he is SOOOO cute, white and fluffy!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks for cheering me up  what a cute baby...:wub: :wub:


----------



## Ruby (Nov 5, 2013)

Really cute!


----------



## Lucille'Lulu'Ball (Nov 21, 2013)

He's so precious!!  Just one question... how do you keep the tear stains away so well?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cassievt (Apr 24, 2013)

Too Cute!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh my! I am completely in love with your little Obi!


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Oh my gosh, he is SO adorable!! :wub: Love him so much!!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Oh my goodness!!! Too cute for words, what a lovely pup you got. Please give him extra kisses from me. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Another adorable, smart Obi. He is just darling!!


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

I can explode from cuteness overload!! Kisses to that sweet little face. <3


----------



## mrsmediauph (Feb 19, 2013)

OMG that face! Obi is the cutest little puppy. :wub: Amazing that he knows so much so fast. Thanks for the sharing the pictures!:aktion033:


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

He is so cute! Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Stop it!! That's just too stink in CUTE!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Can I come over to play with Obi??? I know Chrissy would just love him too!! And yes, is he ever adorable or what???


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

He is just to dang cute:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Obi is tooo cute for words!!!


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Sooooo adorable! He looks like a little stuffed animal. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Wow. All of the pics are cute but my favs are the "one in red, & the ones in bed."
Totally over the moon adorable.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

How cute is Obi! I love his cute little face. You gotta post some videos of his tricks. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## furbabymama (Sep 29, 2013)

Thank you all!! Now I know why you all love malteses so much.  I'm so in love!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

You made my dad with those pix of Obi. :tender::tender::heart: He's so adorable and apparently smart as a whip!! Enjoy him and yes, that's why we're so Maltese crazy. :chili:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Obi is so adorable and supercute, my heart is melting...! :tender:


Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

PUPPY FEVER!!! You know that the ONLY way to cure puppy fever is to get a new puppy.. (but if I did, Hubby might send me and all the babies to live with one of you!!!)


----------



## RileyDC (Apr 20, 2011)

Ooooooomg!!!!!!!! Soooo cute!!!!! <3


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

❤❤❤❤❤❤❤Obi


----------



## cush123 (Nov 26, 2013)

*Obi*

Obi is soooo adorable he looks like a stuffed animal. I just want to hug and kiss him.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I want a little girl just like him!!!


----------



## Missyboo (Mar 20, 2013)

Aw, He's so adorable!! He looks like a stuffed animal.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Omg love him! He looks like a stuffed animal! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

He is beyond cute!!! Such a sweet, little boy :heart:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Since so many people have said that Obi looks like a toy, would you be kind enough to post his picture to the wind-up toy thread? It is a fun thread that can always benefit by another picture.

Here's a link:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/64-picture-posts/114117-wind-up-toy-dogs.html


----------



## furbabymama (Sep 29, 2013)

Hehe thank you. He does look like a toy.  I just posted a bunch of pictures of him on FB. Ill have to start a new thread. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LilGusDog (Jan 29, 2013)

:wub:Awww! So precious! I love his perfect little face!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

So cute! He almost doesn't look real! :wub:


----------

